# Freshwater Drum?



## bugzee (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried smoking Freshwater Drum.  I have heard it's good but yet to try it.  Also any recipes from anyone who has?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Bugzee.  Freshwater drum ( gaspergou in my neck of the woods ) don't have a lot of oil and will dry out quickly.  I prefer all my white flesh fish ( yes, I like gaspergou ) rolled in cornmeal and fried so I have not tried to smoke any.  I have read that smoking can be used for them but the recommendation is don't heat them for too long and dry them out.  A recipe like a jambalaya or etouffee using smoked drum and sausage might work well.  BTW.  I see this is your first post.  How about taking a minute to stop by roll call so we can say a proper Howdy.  Some info on your smoker and your location will also help us provide more specific answers.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

